# one more



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

this mower is available a little more then 2 hours from me. she says i could have it for $70. it ran 4 years ago but no longer does so. no further information. im kinda jumping into this antique mower thing with both feet. problem being i dont know a damn thing about these old mowers. anyone know anything about this mower?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have heard of them, It reminds me of a mower my father had in the early 1970's I think his was a huffy. it had a little gear box with F-N-R that drove a chain and sprocket on the rear axel. I think it was a 5hp briggs and I could pop wheelies in our driveway with it


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

i smile every time i look at this picture. i think thats reason enough to pick it up.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Buy it and have fun learning all about it.
I wish those bargains came up near me.
Have fun


----------

